# Diamond V Yeast Culture



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Wondering who uses it and which one do you use. Do any of the stores near you sell it in anything other than a 50# bag?
Thanks!


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

I use it, the goaties love it.

I can't find anyone local to sell it so I get it online from Jeffer's. I do prefer the XPC Green because I also feed organic grain.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=N8-A4&p2p=bc

Good luck!


----------

